# My bee cam



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Back when I was a long-haul trucker I had a windshield cam set up in my truck. It was live to the internet and anybody could look out of my windshield by just logging on.

Now that I have brought my bees home and unpacked the cam it's on the girls.

http://www.donnerpartykitchenstaff.com

Hopefully I got it set up right.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2009)

Cool idea. Care to post the tech specs, equipment used, setup, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

It's a little simpler setup than I had in the truck. I still use Verizon for my internet access. I live out in the sticks, so wireless works better. It's a pretty simple setup, a Creative WebCam Live! Ultra hooked up to my computer. I use Digi-Watcher software to send the images.

The camera setup is kinda getto right now. It was set up on a whim with whatever I had on hand. The camera is duct-taped to a piece of wood stuck between two railroad ties & nuc lids to keep it upright.


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool idea.

I have actually considered setting up a wierless cam to the hives in my orchard. there is software that is available that will compare frame to frame and when something changes beyond a set tollerance it will take pictures and or record for a set time. It can also be setup to email or call your cell phone. Thought it might be an aditional line of defense against bears or other problems.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Now that I have brought my bees home and unpacked the cam it's on the girls.

Remarkable, remarkable!
Ernie


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I mentioned once that I have a vicious ant problem here. That's why the legs of the hive stand are in containers of old motor oil. I came home last night and saw that ants were bothering the hive on the right, the newer, weaker one. The ants were climbing the wood to the camera and following the wire from the cam down to the hive stand. Stupid ants. I guess I have to give them credit for being creative.


----------

